# Underwater cameras.



## Big Mack (Feb 21, 2010)

I've been trying to get into some underwater filming of fish. It looks awsome.

What are some good cameras with reasonable prices? Also, is there any way I can get some sort of underwater housing for the camera I have now?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

You have come to the right place....but that is a question with MANY answers!
What kind of results are you looking for - what will you do with the footage?
What are you willing to spend?
What kind of camera do you have? Still or Video?
Also Check out my website at www.firefishvideo.com
:thumbsup:


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Scott (firefish) is the resident pro here. He's got the gear and the skills and does it professionally.

I use a Go-Pro. There used by Dirty Jobs, Discovery Shark Week shows...etc...they rock, and go up to tru hi def for video, or can take like 10,000 pics at anywhere from 1 second to 60 second intervals.

The picture is fantastic, as long as there is enough light. When you get over 80 feet deep with some bad visibility, which makes for low light, it gets a little grainy.

And you can get a setu for less than $300, good to 150 feet deep


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

:sleep1:


----------



## Big Mack (Feb 21, 2010)

Firefishvideo said:


> You have come to the right place....but that is a question with MANY answers!
> What kind of results are you looking for - what will you do with the footage?


I'm not really going to be diving down to wrecks. I mainly want to film around my boat. Like when someone is reeling in a fish, I just want to be in the water to film it when the fish is coming up. Also, occasianally dolphins come up to the boat. Sometimes sharks and barracudas steal the fish being reeled in around the boat. I've also seen huge schools of cow nose rays and spadefish swim really close. 

I would probably put the footage on youtube, or just keep it for myself.



> What are you willing to spend?


Probably around $200 . I'm not looking for anything really fancy. Mabye I will get one some day if I enjoy diving that much.


> What kind of camera do you have? Still or Video?


Video.



> Also Check out my website at www.firefishvideo.com
> :thumbsup:


 
Yeah, I've seen a bunch of your videos, they're really cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Mack (Feb 21, 2010)

Those go pros look really good.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe you could get the Go Pro and mount it on an old boat-hook handle or old gaff handle. Sounds like that might work for what you want to do.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

FelixH said:


> Maybe you could get the Go Pro and mount it on an old boat-hook handle or old gaff handle. Sounds like that might work for what you want to do.


 Sounds like a winner! 
Wheather you are in the water or have the camera on a pole, you won't have any idea what the camera is actually getting.....the Gopro doesn't have a viewfinder....but if you are in the water, holding it out ...you will most likely get what you want.
Other options might include some of the newer point&shoot cameras and a waterproof housing.....most of the new p&s cameras also shoot HD video. You could see what you were getting on the cameras' lcd screen, but that setup would cost more like $400-$900.
Last thing you want to think about ( althought I guess you should actually think about it before buying anything) is wheather your current computer can handle hd video. If it's more than a couple years old it might have some problems crunching the massive data produced by the new cameras. If its a mac you are probably fine, but if its a PC you will need something with some power. Storage is also an issue, although it is pretty easily solved by some EXTERNAL drives....if your computer can handle it try to get a USB 3 capable drive - VERY FAST!
Good luck, and Have Fun!
Scott.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Don't quote me but i think that's what Captain Woody Woods uses (GoPro). You can see some of the videos of his on the forum. I'd ask him about his set up. Heres one of his videos. 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f38/venice-offshore;-badass-new-tuna-wahoo-video-83206/

The Go Pro will have a screen to view within the next few months. It will run you 80 bucks, and seems to only be compatible with the 1080P Go Pro. I've seen a lot of good video from the Go Pro, but if you're gonna be using it for any underwater shots I'd highly suggest ordering the flat lens they have it drastically improves video quality. 

Here's the link to the LCD Screen (http://eyeofmine.com/gopro/order-gopro-hero.html). I wouldn't order there flat lens housing you can find just the lens on the internet and in my opinion looks a lot better.

This is were I'd order the camera from. Comes with a Free Flat Lens and they're a awesome company to deal with. http://makospearguns.com/results.php?category=22


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup...on a pole is the way to go for what your trying to get. And it has an incredibily wide angle of view, so you should be able to get the shot easily. And since it is half the size of a pack of cigarettes, very little drag in the water for when your trying to swing it around underwater to capture the action.

And what PAul said...flat lens for the housing for underwater.

Oh yeah...and what cott said, computer needs to be able to handle HD footage processing. My computer was 6 years old, and couldn't at all. Had to buy a new computer to do the HD vids.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow! They have really come out with some cool gadgets for the GoPro! I had not seen those lcd screens yet....you could really do some cool stuff with those!


----------

